# Water thermometer



## HLA91 (Jul 16, 2010)

Hi all

Searching on eBay and I found this thermometer click me it looks the business and the price is good (very important) just wanted a second opinion on whether or not you think it would be ok for measuring my water temp?

Cheers

HLA91


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Should be, but consider a flexible wire thermometer which will be more versatile (and may give a quicker reading) as the probe mass will take less time to heat up and will be more susceptible to temperature changes as it will cool quicker too

My old TDS Meter had pretty accurate temperature readings too

I don't have any current recommendations as I use a Fluke 51-II with k-type thermocouple wire probe.


----------



## HLA91 (Jul 16, 2010)

I have been looking around and I have seen lots of analogue milk steaming thermometers, would they do the same trick. They must be pretty accurate for steaming milk surely, so milk -> water cant be that much of a difference when taking the temperature?

Thoughts?

HLA91


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

They're normally out by a degree or 2 and have a longer lag time than digital thermometers

The length and width of the solid metal probe may take longer to heat and will not disperse as quickly (showing lower temperature readings)

When steaming milk I knock off the steam valve when showing 60c on my thermometer as I know there is about a 3-5c lag and by the time the steam is off and the milk wand wiped down the reading has hit 65c

But when using a thin wire probe I can judge this a lot more accurately

Will the budget stretch to something like this?

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Pocket-Thermometer-with-Wire-Probe---Tecpel-DTM-800_W0QQitemZ360181092546QQcmdZViewItem?rvr_id=158049653692&rvr_id=158049653692&cguid=5311a48b12a0a0aad231c5f1ff2cd3ce

If not, take a look in Maplins and see what they have.


----------



## HLA91 (Jul 16, 2010)

Probably not, I was only looking to spend about £10. I thought a thermometer would be a simple thing to get.

I searched on maplins for thermometer but nothing that was within my price range. I could probably extend my price range if something 5* were to be found so if you see anything just outside £10 then please say.

I will keep looking and will post if I see anything.

HLA91


----------



## lookseehear (Jul 16, 2010)

Holy thread resurrection batman!

I've just ordered a Tecpel DTM-800 thermometer linked by Glenn. I want to take my brewing up a level and temperature is something I don't feel I have a hold of at the moment. Anyone else using a thermometer regularly for brewing?


----------



## MikeHag (Mar 13, 2011)

I use one of these

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Dual-Two-Channel-2-K-Type-Digital-Thermometer-Thermocouple-Sensor-1300-C-2372-F-/140680148243?pt=UK_BOI_Electrical_Test_Measurement_Equipment_ET&hash=item20c130b513

and also like to use a probe rather than a k-type wire when measuring kettle water or a syphon. The response time is a few seconds but that's fine for those needs.

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=320741316804


----------



## tribs (Feb 21, 2012)

I use a TM-902C which cost under a fiver off ebay.

http://www.ebay.co.uk/sch/i.html?_from=R40&_trksid=p4769.m570.l1313&_nkw=TM-902C+&_sacat=See-All-Categories


----------



## lookseehear (Jul 16, 2010)

You're trying to make me regret spending £40 aren't you


----------



## tribs (Feb 21, 2012)

Er, mine is 3 degrees out and has a wire type probe.


----------



## lookseehear (Jul 16, 2010)

I feel instantly justified


----------



## Earlepap (Jan 8, 2012)

MikeHag said:


> like to use a probe rather than a k-type wire when measuring kettle water or a syphon.


What's the reason for this?


----------



## MikeHag (Mar 13, 2011)

Just cos it's easier to control the position of the probe. A wire twists,curls and generally has a life of its own. But the wire is good for putting up a portafilter spout.


----------



## Earlepap (Jan 8, 2012)

I see. But the wires on the one you linked can be chucked in hot water right?


----------



## tribs (Feb 21, 2012)

The wire in mine is fine in water, but Mike is correct about it having a life of its own.


----------



## Earlepap (Jan 8, 2012)

Neat. I'm going to invest in one. I don't trust either of my thermometers.


----------

